# Platystele jungermannioides



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

So I know Ive posted this in my mini plant thread, but its cool to see the growth all in one place I think. This is by far the fastest growing orchid I have kept(and one of the smallest).

9/18/09









11/15/09









12/14/09









1/20/10









2/18/10









3/15/10









4/19/10









5/10/10









and today 7/5/10...growing off the mount finally.









And to show the size, with a quarter...


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

that's incredible! i've gotta find me some platystele orchids!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Awesome little plant. Wish I could find stuff like that locally.

Would you mind posting the link to your tiny plant thread? Im interested in taking down names and looking around onlinev for some smaller plants?


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

looks very healthy! 

what kind of lighting do you have over the viv?
also what size it the viv. looks to be about maby half way up?


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

so im extremely curious as to where you got this little orchid? I have a few small orchids in my vivarium but i would really be interested in this one.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Good Lord. That's awesome. Nice work!


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

GRIMM said:


> Awesome little plant. Wish I could find stuff like that locally.
> 
> Would you mind posting the link to your tiny plant thread? Im interested in taking down names and looking around onlinev for some smaller plants?


Here you go: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/48186-mini-plant-mini-viv.html



Eric Walker said:


> looks very healthy!
> 
> what kind of lighting do you have over the viv?
> also what size it the viv. looks to be about maby half way up?


The tank is 9"x12"x10", and yes this guy is mounted about 3/4 of the way up. The lighting on this tank is always changing, and is just a matter of what light of overhanging at that moment...T12 or T10s a couple of inches away from the top. 



wesly2007 said:


> so im extremely curious as to where you got this little orchid? I have a few small orchids in my vivarium but i would really be interested in this one.


I get them from other hobbyists, just as is the case with any other niche good. I think I was lucky to get this piece though because I havent really seen it offered elsewhere.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

I love this photo story. Before and after, and after, and after...


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

candm519 said:


> I love this photo story. Before and after, and after, and after...


I had to take those photos to remind myself what it once looked like before I chopped it up!


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

i know this is an old thread but im wondering if you have any of this for sale?


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

wesly2007 said:


> i know this is an old thread but im wondering if you have any of this for sale?


Sorry, got rid of the plant the week after I made this thread.


----------

